# Joecig T-Rex 70w box mod



## Nailedit77 (20/5/16)

Wattage Range: 5 – 70 Watts

Voltage Range: 0.5 – 8.5 Volts

Ohm Resistance: 0.05 – 2.5 Ohms

Temp Control Range: 100°C – 350°C / 212°F – 662°F

Accepts 1x 18650 Battery

USB Charging

Spring Loaded 510 Pin

Dual Magnetic Doors

Reactions: Like 1


----------

